# Potato Birds Nest Baskets



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get those potato birds nest baskets that Julia Child uses?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

In La Techinque or his latest version of it, Jacques Pepin describes how to make them.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:smiles:Bridge KitchenWare in NYC.
If you can't get it there, it does not exist!
or the Bowery also NYC, more for used restaurant equipment.


----------

